# White roux variation



## EternalRos3 (Oct 29, 2008)

A long time ago my grandma used to make me an after-school dinner of chicken, peas and corn in a white roux. Tonight for dinner I wanted to make the same thing, but with sausage instead of chicken. Come to find out that I have no milk, and since I'm starving I didn't want to wait to go all the way to the store just for milk. I looked online and tried a new variation on white roux which you guys might either know of or want to try someday.

Apparently, using the roux as a base, some French sauces don't use milk in the roux, and substitute vegetable stock. It turned out really good which I am happy for.
Anyway...not only is it a good French sauce, it's also a good substitution for vegetarians. I also read in the examples that oil could be used instead of butter. So I just thought that I should mention it to see if I'm the only one who _just_ found this out.


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 29, 2008)

A roux plus milk makes a Bechamel Sauce
A roux plus stoch or broth makes a Veloute Sauce


Was it a good substitute for the bechamel in that dish?


----------



## EternalRos3 (Oct 29, 2008)

Andy M. said:


> A roux plus milk makes a Bechamel Sauce
> A roux plus stoch or broth makes a Veloute Sauce
> 
> 
> Was it a good substitute for the bechamel in that dish?




I heard of Bechamel, but not of Veloute. The Veloute recipe/terming is new to me....

At least I thought it was a good substitute. Although, the only stock I had available was chicken flavored, so I wasn't sure how sausage and chicken would go together, but it did work out. Although, one was a sauce, the other the actual thing...if that makes sense.


----------

